# **Help For Heroes Charity Detail** We Need Your Help!!



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

*Address for those who would like to attend!!

Sunday the 26th May from 9:30AM Onwards

Blueprint Nottingham LTD
76 Vale Road
Colwick
Nottingham
NG4 2EB*

Hello Guys,

Firstly I must stress this has been organised through VXROnline and we are using DW to raise awareness to hopefully continue the massive support we have had so far!!

Well I'm very pleased and proud to announce that we have set a date for this event to finally happen!!

Let me Give you some background information first!

Some of you may or may not know Burge (Carl) who is active on VXROnline. He has been serving for our country in the forces and has recently returned from Afghanistan safe and well!!!

As a mark and sign of our appreciation for not only Carl but all of the Armed Forces I have decided to organise a Charity Detail to be carried out on Carl's car (Astra VXR). I'm pleased to announce that Rollini & Jonny R have been very much a co-organising this operation and have helped massively in the background organising venues and various contacts!! Massive, massive thanks to you aswell guys for offering your help!!

*So what are the plans?*

Our idea is to carry out a full detail on Carls Astra along side having a meet at the Venue where you can all mingle, chat and spectate if you wish whilst the detail is being carried out! We are using solely our own products that we have purchased ourselves and will be both of us working on the car!! We are also going to invite Total Vauxhall to the event and also invite Help for Heroes themselves along! These are still to be confirmed as of yet!

*What do we want to achieve?*
Well, ideally we'd love to raise a good sum of money that we can donate to Help for Heroes! This is where we'd like your help! Firstly if you feel happy donating money to a great cause then please use our text service to donate (more about that later)! A Small amount goes a long long way! Secondly we would ask if you could spread the word as much as possible!! Publicity is what we need to reach our target and make this a massive success!!

*How do I donate and what's the target?*

It's really easy to donate!! You can visit *www.justgiving.com/Ben-Grace* or you can text "*VXRO99*" followed by the amount you wish to donate to _*70070*_!
We have set a high target, but we believe it's achievable and definitely worth the hard work!! We're aiming for £500!!

*Where & When?*
So we have a date of Sunday 26th May and the event will be held at a local business unit in Nottingham. We will be there pretty much all day from 8:30am onwards till probably early evening! So please do not worry if you can only make a few hours, all your support is most welcome and we looking forward to seeing you there! More details on the location will be provided nearer the time!

*What else will be going on?*
Well we hope to have other things going on during the day! We've had interest from detailing businesses who are willing to run a raffle for charity donation and they will bring along some products for you guys to win on site!! We're also planning on having a BBQ, after all Rolls, Jonny and I are going to need refuelling!!! But of course you can help yourself and enjoy the BBQ too! Any volunteers for man the BBQ would be brilliant!! We're also in contact with other detailing suppliers to try to source samples and products to give away during the day!!

The Story/Thread will be updated probably on a daily basis so please please keep coming back and checking up on what we're up to!!
We'll also keep you up to date on our £500 target!
Many Thanks for reading, and on a personal note I'd like to thank again Rollini and Jonny for co-organising this with me!! Many Thanks Guys!!

The Link & Text Number once more:

http://www.justgiving.com/Ben-Grace


*Text "VXRO99" followed by e.g "£3"*

For all those on twitter, please go and follow as we will also be updating the twitter feed.

@charitydetail

Please retweet our tweets and get as many followers as possible!

You can also follow our home forum thread where this all began!!

http://www.vxronline.co.uk/forum/sh...etail**-We-Need-Your-Help!!/page6#post2968817

We look forward to seeing you there!!



We have support from the following:

*Autobrite Direct ( Thanks Mark @ Autobrite)*



*http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/*

*Matt @ 3M UK*










*www.3mdirect.co.uk*

*Dom @ Dodo Juice*










*www.dodojuice.com*

*Jay @ Bouncers*










*http://www.propa-protection.com/wax.htm*

*Ronnie @ Orchard Autocare*










*http://www.orchard-autocare.com/*

*Mark @ Autoglym*










*http://www.autoglym.co.uk/enGB/default.asp*

*Beaver Car Care*










*http://beavercare.co.uk/*

*Steve @ CarChem*










*http://www.car-chem.com/store/*

Pictures of the car that will be focused on during the day ( and what a beauty she is )











*Remember Please give what you can and the text details one more time:

"VXRO99" "£?" to 70070*


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

I'd like to thank on behalf Rollini, Jonny R and myself [email protected] for being one of the first people offering up products for us to raffle on the day!


Mark your a great help matey! We look forward to getting your products to some charitable people!!


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Just to update you all. 

We are over 50% of the way to reaching out target of £500 thanks to all on vxr online and corsa c uk so far donating through the day!

Any help however large or small is so greatful!


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> I'd like to thank on behalf Rollini, Jonny R and myself [email protected] for being one of the first people offering up products for us to raffle on the day!
> 
> Mark your a great help matey! We look forward to getting your products to some charitable people!!


As above.

Thanks mark. I sent off a very cheeky email earlier expecting the reply to be no. But had a huge smile on my face when the reply was a yes.

So thanks so much!!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Rollini said:


> Just to update you all.
> 
> We are over 50% of the way to reaching out target of £500 thanks to all on vxr online and corsa c uk so far donating through the day!
> 
> Any help however large or small is so greatful!


Yes thank you to all who have helped!

Further updates include the BoB ( band of brothers ) will be attending hopefully and also a write up in a Vauxhall magazine (Total Vauxhall)

Please give what you can and also please follow us on Twitter @CharityDetailing and spread the word!!


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to this and it's great that it's for such a good cause. It's quite generous of Mark to donate some products


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

matthewt23 said:


> I'm really looking forward to this and it's great that it's for such a good cause. It's quite generous of Mark to donate some products


Thanks Matt!

We look forward to seeing you on the day!

And thanks for your kind donation earlier today!!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for the generosity mark! Really appreciated! 

Going to smash what we thought was an optimistic target when we set out!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Link to original thread on Vxro also on my Facebook as trying to get interest off there if anyone wants to help out on there pm me and I can add you


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

We're now closer to £300

Hefin has Donated £10!!!

I'm guessing Hef off CCUK?


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> We're now closer to £300
> 
> Hefin has Donated £10!!!
> 
> I'm guessing Hef off CCUK?


Correct. The welshman himself


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Jonny_R said:


> Link to original thread on Vxro also on my Facebook as trying to get interest off there if anyone wants to help out on there pm me and I can add you


Thanks Jonny


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Now over £300 pounds guys


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Great news that!!

Come on everyone else, lets see some more backing from our fellow OCD cleaners!


----------



## VXR220 (Jul 13, 2012)

Sounds like its going to be a great day.best of luck guys.
l will try my best to attend/support this!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Ian many thanks buddy!

Also a MASSIVE thank you to [email protected] 3M UK who will be donating a few products for us to raffle off on the day!

Matt & 3M We appreciate that greatly!!


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

VXR220 said:


> Sounds like its going to be a great day.best of luck guys.
> l will try my best to attend/support this!


Thanks mate!! We are working hard to make this a great day and to smash out target!


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Ian many thanks buddy!
> 
> Also a MASSIVE thank you to [email protected] 3M UK who will be donating a few products for us to raffle off on the day!
> 
> Matt & 3M We appreciate that greatly!!


Thanks to all the guys at 3M and Matt for sorting us out!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Thankyou to the guys at 3M


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Also Thanks to [email protected] Meguiars and Dodo Juice for your Replies!!

Currently in talks with these guys! Hope to ge them on board!!

Thank You All!


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Update from the above post!

Dodo juice wax kit (wax, wax applicator and
buffing cloth

On its way to us for the raffle. 

Thankyou so much to Dom @ dodo juice! 

Appreciate it so much!


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

I will try and get down as I said on VXRo! Great idea.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

VXR.Tom said:


> I will try and get down as I said on VXRo! Great idea.


Thankyou mate! Be great to see you there if you can make it!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

VXR.Tom said:


> I will try and get down as I said on VXRo! Great idea.


yes be good to see you Tom!!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Massive thanks to Jay (Bouncers!)

2 pots of his wax donated!!

DW this is stunning support!!


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Massive thanks to Jay (Bouncers!)
> 
> 2 pots of his wax donated!!
> 
> DW this is stunning support!!


amazing generosity again!

thankyou so much jay!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

just had further communication from [email protected]!!

He is sending a pack out for us 

Thanks Again Dom!!


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> just had further communication from [email protected]!!
> 
> He is sending a pack out for us
> 
> Thanks Again Dom!!


Brilliant again 

thats more stuff to be raffled and make money for the company!

thanks Dom!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Magic day today guys! Thanks all for the donations that are en-route!


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Just made a donation.
Amazing cause for these courageous men and women that serve for there country. 
Good luck with the fund raising, hope the target gets reached. :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Andyb0127 said:


> Just made a donation.
> Amazing cause for these courageous men and women that serve for there country.
> Good luck with the fund raising, hope the target gets reached. :thumb:


£176? That's insanely generous!!!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Can I just add first non VXROnline member to comment on this! So many thanks!! Brilliant


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Andyb0127 said:


> Just made a donation.
> Amazing cause for these courageous men and women that serve for there country.
> Good luck with the fund raising, hope the target gets reached. :thumb:


Thankyou so much for the donation!!!
Very generous!


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

Small donation made. Well done for doing this.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

floydlloyd said:


> Small donation made. Well done for doing this.


Thankyou so much!! Appreciate it for taking the time and giving!!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

floydlloyd said:


> Small donation made. Well done for doing this.


Thanks fella! Too stuff for donating!!!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks all for the donations! There much appreciated


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Big shout out to Manny off here who donated a few new products out of his garage instead of selling them!!!

Top top effort


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Jason at ********** wax has just put down a whopping £176! What an amazing donation!!!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Big Thanks to Ronnie @ Orchard AutoCare for agreeing to donate a raffle prize!

Added to the op buddy!

Going to be a special day!!


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Big Thanks to Ronnie @ Orchard AutoCare for agreeing to donate a raffle prize!
> 
> Added to the op buddy!
> 
> Going to be a special day!!


Thanks so much Ronnis. Adding to the list if great items we have to raffle off!! Will be a great day for sure!


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Morning all. 

Another day so lets get some more amazing fundraising on the go!

Yesterday was a mad day us reaching out target within 48 hours. 

Cause if this we've decided to double our target to £1000!

We have also had autoglym and beaver car care possibly helping us out and giving us a product or two for the raffle!!! 

I'm sure Ben will confirm 100% soon!

Thanks so much to all that have donated already. And thanks to those supporting in different ways!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

This is correct Rolls,

PM received from Mark @ Autoglym and also Beaver Car Care!

Also awaiting confirmation from Orchard Autocar and Ronnie to confirm there donation pack!!


Sterling work chaps!!

Next on my list of people to contact.........Swissvax :lol:

Lets keep this up guys and girls!!

Ben + Rolls!!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Brilliant work so far 

And thanks all for the donations for the raffle


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

email gone to Swissvax :lol:

Fingers crossed!!

Icing on the cake if they come back to us!!


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> email gone to Swissvax :lol:
> 
> Fingers crossed!!
> 
> Icing on the cake if they come back to us!!


Would be amazing!'


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks to Phil @ Shinearama for donating some products for our raffle!!

Huge thankyou and is appreciated you getting on board!

Will keep updating. 

Please keep donating guys. Every £1 helps!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks Phil, foxx and the team


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks Shines!!!

I'm sure Rob will be happy they are donating


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Thanks Shines!!!
> 
> I'm sure Rob will be happy they are donating


Where have you been hiding all day?

Any chance on updating the list of who's donated products etc? Not sure it's been done mate


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Rollini said:


> Where have you been hiding all day?
> 
> Any chance on updating the list of who's donated products etc? Not sure it's been done mate


I'll do it now buddy!

****ing work man! Only just got in and the Mrs had a massive fallout with her sister so I'm picking up the p issing pieces! Jesus what a day!!


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Lets get this back moving again, have slowed down since yesterday afternoon all!

Remember the number and details to donate: "VXRO99 £1 or £2 (you decide the amount)" and text to 70070

Thanks for all the support so far


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Well well well!

Who wants to see inside this box???


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

I'll post in here as this may just get more people coming!!!

Check this lot out!! Everyone at 3M thank you very very much! Was gobsmacked when I answered the door!!










Matt at 3M UK!! We absolutely salute you Sir!!! Top effort indeed!!

There some swirl and scratch remover, car shampoo, wax, glass cleaner, quick detailer, wheel cleaner, tyre shine, glass wipes, leather wipes, interior wipes, masking tape x2, a face mask and 4 lots of sweets!!

Just incredible!!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Thannks Matt and everyone else at 3M is very much appreciated


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Ok so I shut the door and the door goes again 1 min after!!

Who'd like to see I'm this box??


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Dom @ Meguiars!!

I also take my hat off to your sir!! Simply sterling working here!!







Simply STUNNED!!

I was expecting a couple of small bottles of stuff!

This calls for mass thanks to these companies guys who have bare in mind given us these products at no cost to us at all!!

Properly excited now, properly!!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks to the guys at megs for there super generosity aswell


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

stuff we also got from dodo juice !!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks all at Dodo Juice for your donation!!


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Quick update!!

Poor boys are sending me out some stuff!! Great news 

Thanks to Ron @ poorboys!

Hugely appreciated


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Double post  soz


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Rollini said:


> Quick update!!
> 
> Poor boys are sending me out some stuff!! Great news
> 
> ...


Goodwork Rollsy baby!!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

What a great idea, where is it taking place as i am local to nottingham and will along on the day


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

mattsbmw said:


> What a great idea, where is it taking place as i am local to nottingham and will along on the day


will be taking place in nottingham mate, awaiting confirmation from the place as hopfully get it done where we can close the road too.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Updates on the way!!


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

So another parcel arrived for the raffle!!



















But again need to emphasise a huge thankyou to the guys and gals at shinearama!!

Massively appreciated! So generous.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

*LOCATION CONFIRMATION*

As above chaps!!!

Blueprint Nottingham Ltd,
76 Vale Road,
Colwick,
Nottingham
NG4 2EB

http://www.blueprintnottingham.co.uk/

Want to say a huge huge thanks to all the guys there!!

Not for only supporting us but allowing us to use their a amazing facilities.

Some ground rules will need to be set due to location (ie noise etc)

I am meeting the owner next week to discuss due to the area being residential he would like us to be thoughtful of that.

:thumbs:


----------



## Scott_ (Mar 3, 2013)

I fancy this only 30 mins away from me


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Scott_ said:


> I fancy this only 30 mins away from me


Get yourself down mate. Will be there most of the day!


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

guys check out this please:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=306432


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

cheers for all the updates rolls!!


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

no problemo


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

5 days to go till the event.

Bit late in the game but better late then never.

Created a Facebook event.

Anyone wanting to come etc please click attending on the page and share it with all your friends and fam on Facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/events/160002394172511/


----------



## Beaver Care (Apr 9, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> cheers for all the updates rolls!!


Not long to go now! How's the total looking? What's the scores on the doors?


----------



## Beaver Care (Apr 9, 2013)

Beaver Care have shared your Face Book page, so hopefully that will help too.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks all at Beaver Care!!!

£815 raised so far!!! Amazing stuff!


----------



## Beaver Care (Apr 9, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> Thanks all at Beaver Care!!!
> 
> £815 raised so far!!! Amazing stuff!


That's great, good luck for Sunday, be sure to let us all know how it goes?

Going to try and buy some raffle tickets now..... but make sure I don't win any Beaver Care stuff! Hahaha

Beaver Care


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

Been trying to get Sunday off for weeks with no joy. So unfortunately I won't be able to attend  best of luck for the day boys. Little bit gutted I can't come down!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Thanks all at Beaver Care!!!
> 
> £815 raised so far!!! Amazing stuff!


With raffle on the day and more donations i think we will top the £1000 (2 x original target )


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks to Johan who had just donated. 

Really appreciated!!


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Not sure if I've mentioned previously but bumped into a bloke doing a fundraiser for help for heroes beginning of the month and just got a message saying his blog was finished.

Thought I'd share it with you guys. He made a ton of money and did 1000 miles in his old Morgan with help for heroes stickers on etc

Here's the page I'm on.

http://franks4x4-1000milerally.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/day-11-nottingham-to-london-and-then.html?m=1


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice pic rolls hahaha


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Nice pic rolls hahaha


 I look happy don't you think!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Rollini said:


> I look happy don't you think!


Yeah very! Nice to meet him though!!


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Yeah very! Nice to meet him though!!


Yeah. Stood chatting in the shell station for nearly an hour lol


----------



## Beaver Care (Apr 9, 2013)

Rollini said:


> I look happy don't you think!


Now that gleaming white car of yours deserves the "Beaver Care Wax C Professional" treatment, it's fantastic for white cars, check out the photo's of the white Jag on our Face Book page!

Keep up the good work Guys, you're doing a great job!

Beaver Care


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Beaver Care said:


> Now that gleaming white car of yours deserves the "Beaver Care Wax C Professional" treatment, it's fantastic for white cars, check out the photo's of the white Jag on our Face Book page!
> 
> Keep up the good work Guys, you're doing a great job!
> 
> Beaver Care


I think you've sold it to me  
Ill possibly be purchasing tonight when I get home and get my card out!

Thanks for the continued support from you guys!!


----------



## Beaver Care (Apr 9, 2013)

Rollini said:


> I think you've sold it to me
> Ill possibly be purchasing tonight when I get home and get my card out!
> 
> Thanks for the continued support from you guys!!


If you do go online and buy tonight, please message me as we're doing a "Buy one, get one free" through the Help for Heroes site, so let me know what else we can send you at the same time?

Jules
Beaver Care


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Beaver Care said:


> If you do go online and buy tonight, please message me as we're doing a "Buy one, get one free" through the Help for Heroes site, so let me know what else we can send you at the same time?
> 
> Jules
> Beaver Care


Amazing. Was just checking the price and must say seems good value too!
Ill check out what else I may fancy getting and will pm you on here before placing my order 

Thanks so much


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Guys, Please Please Please can we have a final push on encouraging people to attend/donate! We need all of your support!!

Does not matter what make or model vehicle your drive your are all very much welcome to our event!!

Final Push guys!!

I'd also like to dedicate the day to our fallen hero this week Drummer Lee Rigby and his immediate and close family as we can only imagine thr pain they must be going through!!

May god be with us all on this day and maybe Drummer Rigby can keep the rainy cloud awya for us on the day!!!

RIP


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Address for those who would like to attend!!

Blueprint Nottingham LTD
76 Vale Road
Colwick
Nottingham
NG4 2EB


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Address for those who would like to attend!!
> 
> Blueprint Nottingham LTD
> 76 Vale Road
> ...


We will be there most of the day, from 9 people are welcome to come along, raffle will be around 1/2 o'clock


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Just a reminder to anyone that comes tomorrow. 

Forget breakfast and lunch! We have amazing produce from my local farm to feed you all with so bring ya wallets and an empty stomach!


----------



## Beaver Care (Apr 9, 2013)

Guys ...... how did it go? I know the sun shone, so that's at least a good start?


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

Well yesterday looked to be a great success


----------



## Beaver Care (Apr 9, 2013)

VXR.Tom said:


> Well yesterday looked to be a great success


Tel me tell me?????


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Smashed target chaps! We'll over £1300 raised for a great cause! 

Photos and write up to follow tomorrow!!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Well done guys! Really gutted I couldn't be apart of this and assist 

Please keep me in mind for next year Ben


----------



## Beaver Care (Apr 9, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> Smashed target chaps! We'll over £1300 raised for a great cause!
> 
> Photos and write up to follow tomorrow!!


Very well done, you more than doubled your initial target and all for a brilliant cause. You should be proud. Looking forward to seeing the pictures!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Write up on the day

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4126433#post4126433


----------

